# From French Riviera to ?



## Daverock (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi All,

Will be staying in St. Raphael, French Riviera, from 8/29 to 9/5.  Will do all the local area and Monaco.  What to do next is my question.  Where can my wife and I travel to and stay for about a week or less that is really very nice, historic and interesting.  Wife cannot walk up hills due to a respiratory problem so that limits what we can do.  Need you advice.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## jimbosee (Nov 11, 2008)

*From French Riviera to!!!!!*

Daverock.
             Hi Dave,
                           jimbosee,from Melbourne,Australia.The area which you will be in is hilly,and then flattens out near the sea.All the towns along the seaside are pretty flat,so walking is not a problem,say,Toulon,St Tropez,Nice.Bad news is Monaco is all hills,so unles you have a car or get a car and driver,it will be difficult for your wife to get to the areas to see the attractions.If you go by car or train towards Lyon,on the way to Paris,there is a beautiful old town called Avignon,very historic.If you come all the way towards the Atlantic Coast,around Bordeaux,a wonderful wine region.Looking for somewhere to stay,once again,join DAE,its free,and keep looking about 3 months before you leave,in Bonus weeks,and I am sure you will find something that will be wonderfull.Enjoy your planning and stay safe.Regards Jim Seedsman 


                                    jimbosee


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 12, 2008)

If you are looking for somewhere to travel to and stay that is historic, I would suggest Vienna, which has a lot of great history.  Also from there, it is an easy day trip by train to the historic Slovakian capital of Bratislava and the wonderful medieval town of Sopron, Hungary.  Longer but doable day trips by train include Salzburg, Austria and Budapest, Hungary.  There should be LCC flights availible.

Two other posibilites would be Rome or Venice or better, a combination of the two.  There are good train connections.


----------



## artlover (Nov 20, 2008)

Agree that Venice would be good--very flat and gorgeous, plus you can take vaperettos (water buses) or water taxis around.  Check out whichbudget.com for good, inexpensive flights between Nice and Venice.  Also, Amsterdam is flat and fairly easy to get around.


----------



## radmoo (Nov 21, 2008)

*Liguria*

I would stay in the general area to eliminate the need for more travel.  What about renting a car and driving down the coast to Liguria region of Italy?  YOu could visit Genoa and some other towns in the area.  The other option would be to remaine in France and drive to Provence.  Perhaps Avignon, as suggested by previous psoter.  Or the Languedoc region which is great wine country - you could even do a barge trip, that is surely flat!  Enjoy!


----------



## planada (Nov 22, 2008)

We just returned Sunday Nov 15 from this trip! We flew to Nice, stayed in and around Cannes, Cape Ferret (spelling?) and after renting the car at Nice airport drove the most spectacular countryside from the French Riviera up to Paris. At that point we stayed at the Marriott Village at Euro Disney for our week. 

Back to the drive.............well worth it. We stoppped in Aaxe (please forgive my spelling of names, I am still in a jet lag fog.) Stopped in St Remy and saw the Roman Ruins and the beautiful little town where Van Gough painted. We spent the night in Avignon and continued the next day through absolutely gorgeous picture card countryside for lunch in Dijon, a stop at Fountain Bleu and into the Marriott which is East of Paris. 

My favorite part of the entire trip was THE DRIVE! Oh, and then the champagne region around Reims. All of it really does look like the advertisements we see for the Tour deFrance and the hot air balloon industry.

Once you figure out the round abouts and what credit cards the toll highways take.....................it was a piece of cake!

Hope you will try it!


----------



## Rolf (Nov 27, 2008)

It's expensive take enough money with you.


----------



## Kola (Nov 28, 2008)

Rolf said:


> It's expensive take enough money with you.



A couple of credit cards with high credit limits should do.  

K.


----------

